
Newsletter about Startup Funding - harveyp
https://eastvc.news/
======
harveyp
Hi all, since lot of us has startups that will raise money in the future I
started [https://eastvc.news/](https://eastvc.news/) \- weekly newsletter to
cover startup funding in Boston and NYC, so in case you are interested to be
up to date subscribe.

